# Hands free calling: wrong phone



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There's some kind of bluetooth package you install on Android phones to make it work with this car. It was mentioned in another thread, but I never looked into it unfortunately. 

Somewhere in the radio settings, you can choose which device the car will dial when making a phone call. I don't recall exactly which buttons to press, but it's there.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Also just out of curiosity are you hitting the phone button on the rear mirror, the one by the onstar button? I believe that uses the car/onstar no matter what you have selected as the primary phone.

I believe you have to use the one on the steering wheel/radio to use the cell phone.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There's some kind of bluetooth package you install on Android phones to make it work with this car. It was mentioned in another thread, but I never looked into it unfortunately.


Hmmm, never heard of this... I have a Sprint Galaxy Nexus L700 with ICS & no problems syncing the address book. I just press the button on the steering wheel & the system says what phone I'm calling on (have 3 programmed). If that is not the phone I want to use I have to change it using the Config button >> Phone settings >> Bluetooth >> scroll to the phone I do want to use >> press Sel. Yes... by pressing the telephone button on the rear view mirror will ONLY use the OnStar telephone number you've paid minutes for... that is NOT tied to the Bluetooth functions at all. That is a hardwired phone to the OnStar system only.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Sweber said:


> I just got the '12 Cruze and tried to pair it with my HTC one s running the ICS version of android OS. I already read that people were having issues with the phone book syncing and to fix it you had to deny the option to sync your phone book with the car. It never gave me the option to sync my contacts and is still is intermittent if the hands free calling works or not.
> 
> 
> Whats worse is I bought the 60 introductory minutes for the built in onstar satellite phone ( I figured it would be good for emergencies out in the boonies) and whenever I try to make a call from the car it uses those minutes instead of my phone.
> ...


I have a phone with ICS & no problems with phone book sync. You have to "allow" your phone to sync with the car or it will not do it. I think it will stop the request after 3 tries, but that is what my memory tells me. Try deleting the HTC & then re-add it & at that point your phone should prompt you to allow "MyVehicle" to access the phone book.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Using the phone pickup button on the steering wheel or the radio controls should default to your bluetooth phone. Hitting the button on the mirror activates the On-star phone.


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I am using the button on the steering wheel. I think it is more of a blue-tooth connectivity issue. I will look for the program that XtremeRevolution suggests and will check to make sure my software is updated. I will also play around with the radio settings and let you guys know what happens.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sweber said:


> I just got the '12 Cruze and tried to pair it with my HTC one s running the ICS version of android OS. I already read that people were having issues with the phone book syncing and to fix it you had to deny the option to sync your phone book with the car. It never gave me the option to sync my contacts and is still is intermittent if the hands free calling works or not.
> 
> 
> Whats worse is I bought the 60 introductory minutes for the built in onstar satellite phone ( I figured it would be good for emergencies out in the boonies) and whenever I try to make a call from the car it uses those minutes instead of my phone.
> ...




Sweber,
You do have to use the buttons on steering wheel and not on the rear view mirror. Those buttons are used only for OnStar. I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this for you. Also please keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

